# Future Releases



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just wondering, what future game releases is everyone looking forward to the most. Mine would include: Samurai Warriors 2 empires, Valkyrie Profile2, 
Metal gear solid 4, Resident Evil 5, that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## ace (Feb 23, 2007)

dont forget about halo 3


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 23, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII
The Japanese have had it for nearly a year, the yanks for over 5 months, in the UK it's sold today. I'm skiving off work early to get mine!

Other than that, God of War 2 looks promising as does Spore - even though I know my PC won't be able to run it.
Oblivion nearly had me upgrade my PC, M:TW2 ca}e close too, but if Spore is half as good as they say then I'll *have* to buy a new PC!


----------



## Crymic (Feb 23, 2007)

Kaylo Mizuri said:


> I was just wondering, what future game releases is everyone looking forward to the most. Mine would include: Samurai Warriors 2 empires, Valkyrie Profile2,
> Metal gear solid 4, Resident Evil 5, that's all I can think of at the moment.


These games not out in the UK yet? They've been out in the US for a couple of months.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 23, 2007)

Crymic said:


> These games not out in the UK yet? They've been out in the US for a couple of months.


 
Welcome to the gaming desert that is called Europe.

In fairness, it is the toughest to adapt for - 6 or 7 major languages and countries to have to distribute/publish through.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Starcraft2!!!! !!! !! !


----------



## Lenny (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to MGS4, Lair, GTA IV and Assassin's Creed... no surprise they're all PS3 titles. 



> These games not out in the UK yet? They've been out in the US for a couple of months.


 
MGS4 isn't coming out until the end of the year. I wouldn't be surprised if it was pushed back to 2008.

Oooooh! Two more games that are definite 2008 releases, and one that is a probable 2009 release:

FFXIII, FF vs. XIII, and KH3 (which was announced a few weeks ago).


----------



## Wiggum (Feb 23, 2007)

God of War II is about the only thing I can think of for my poor, lonely PS2.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 23, 2007)

Lenny said:


> GTA IV


 
Surely you mean VI?


----------



## Lenny (Feb 23, 2007)

Nope. It's titled GTA IV.

Vice City and SA, whilst still made by Rockstar, weren't made by the team that makes the numbered GTA's, I think... and the new one has been announced as GTA IV, and is coming out on 16th October this year, for PS3, 360, and PC.

Rockstar Games Presents GRAND THEFT AUTO IV
Grand Theft Auto IV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It should actually be GTA IX, but no-one's complaining.


----------



## Crymic (Feb 23, 2007)

Wiggum said:


> God of War II is about the only thing I can think of for my poor, lonely PS2.


There are still plenty of games coming out for the ps2 for a long time.


----------



## destruction (Feb 26, 2007)

Spectrobes for the DS, really good game, got good hands on reviews and i expect it too be a decent game


----------



## Crymic (Feb 27, 2007)

Found it kinda funny that they're still releasing games for the Dreamcast system.


----------



## dane78 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, there are still a lot of Dreamcasts around...


----------



## To be Determined (Mar 7, 2007)

God of War II is going to be insane! But I really am looking forward to Star Wars - Force Unleashed.


----------

